# Frosinone - Milan: 20 dicembre 2015 ore 18. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (14 Dicembre 2015)

Dopo la partita di Coppa Italia contro la Sampdoria ( http://www.milanworld.net/sampdoria-milan-giovedi-17-dicembre-ore-21-00-tv-rai-vt33512.html ), il Milan tornerà in campo, per l'ultima giornata di Serie A, a Frosinone contro i padroni di casa gialloblu.

Frosinone - Milan, si gioca domenica 20 dicembre 2015 alle ore 18 allo stadio Matusa di Frosinone.

Dove vedere Frosinone - Milan in tv?

La partita sarà visibile su Sky, Premium e sui rispettivi servizi online in streaming.

Seguiranno notizie, formazioni e commenti su Frosinone - Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Dicembre 2015)

Tentazione fortissima di andarci per sputare come un mitra nella direzione di Montolivo


----------



## Aragorn (14 Dicembre 2015)

Il Frosinone, da novembre ad oggi, ha vinto una sola partita (contro il Verona tra l'altro) e ha preso quattro pere da Fiorentina, Inter e Palermo. Se pareggiamo anche con questi non so veramente più cosa pensare.


----------



## Aron (14 Dicembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il Frosinone, da novembre ad oggi, ha vinto una sola partita (contro il Verona tra l'altro) e ha preso quattro pere da Fiorentina, Inter e Palermo. Se pareggiamo anche con questi non so veramente più cosa pensare.



La vittoria cambierebbe qualcosa?


----------



## pazzomania (14 Dicembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La vittoria cambierebbe qualcosa?



Pare assurdo, ma vincendo con Bologna e Frosinone saremmo sul serio ancora in netta lotta EL


----------



## Aragorn (14 Dicembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La vittoria cambierebbe qualcosa?



Diciamo che la stagione del Milan è un po' come la vita. Tutti sappiamo che dobbiamo morire ma ciò nonostante speriamo di morire domani invece che oggi, allo stesso modo tutti sappiamo che questa squadra resterà fuori dall'Europa ma ciò nonostante vederla vincere è sempre meglio di non vederla vincere 


PS cosa ti è successo ? eri il più ottimista del forum e da qualche mese mi sei diventato peggio dello iettatore di Avanti un Altro


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La vittoria cambierebbe qualcosa?



A livello di classifica e prospettive, no, a livello di dignità, sì.
Per i tifosi, oltretutto, sarebbe fondamentale: arrivare alla sosta sapendo di aver vinto l'ultima è molto più rassicurante e rasserenante che non arrivarci dopo una sconfitta.


----------



## zlatan (14 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> A livello di classifica e prospettive, no, a livello di dignità, sì.
> Per i tifosi, oltretutto, sarebbe fondamentale: arrivare alla sosta sapendo di aver vinto l'ultima è molto più rassicurante e rasserenante che non arrivarci dopo una sconfitta.



Sono d'accordo e per lo meno potremmo non avere Brocchi come regalo all'Epifania, e questo sarebbe già tanto.....


----------



## walter 22 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Dai su un altro bel pareggio cosi allunghiamo la serie di partite senza sconfitte



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tentazione fortissima di andarci per sputare come un mitra nella direzione di Montolivo



Non dovresti avere problemi a prenderlo dritto in faccia dato che è più lento di uno zombie


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Dicembre 2015)

Dopo aver regalato punti al Carpi e Verona non puo' certo mancare il Frosinone


----------



## Aron (14 Dicembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Diciamo che la stagione del Milan è un po' come la vita. Tutti sappiamo che dobbiamo morire ma ciò nonostante speriamo di morire domani invece che oggi, allo stesso modo tutti sappiamo che questa squadra resterà fuori dall'Europa ma ciò nonostante vederla vincere è sempre meglio di non vederla vincere
> 
> 
> PS cosa ti è successo ? eri il più ottimista del forum e da qualche mese mi sei diventato peggio dello iettatore di Avanti un Altro




Io sono ottimista quando ci sono i presupposti per esserlo.  Un bicchiere riempito a metà, preferisco vederlo mezzo pieno.
Ma il bicchiere del Milan è totalmente vuoto. 

La vittoria col Frosinone per me non cambierebbe nulla. Mihajlovic dovrebbe salvarsi la panchina per tre punti con quella squadretta? Battere il Frosinone è il minimo indispensabile anche per un Milan in crisi. 
E sappiamo che non cambierebbe nulla. Il Milan ne vince una, poi ne perde un'altra e ne pareggia due. Se ne vince due, ne perde due.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Dicembre 2015)

Non vincere sarebbe assurdo a questo punto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Dicembre 2015)

*Kucka e De Jong non ci saranno per la partita contro il Frosinone causa squalifica.*


----------



## zlatan (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ci tocca giocare ancora con il nostro grandissimo capitano.... Beh meno male va.....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Dicembre 2015)

Visto che nessuno l'ha ancora detto:

Questa è una partita da vincere a tutti i costi

non importa del gioco, del resto pretendere buon calcio contro le ultime in classifica è troppo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Dicembre 2015)

Saro' allo stadio, nonostante la nostra situazione in questo periodo non sia delle migliori


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Saro' allo stadio, nonostante la nostra situazione in questo periodo non sia delle migliori



Grande.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Grande.




Una delle poche "trasferte" che riesco a fare per sostenere i nostri colori ( abito in provincia di Viterbo, quindi alla fine si tratta di poche ore), non me la lascio sfuggire, sia che la situazione per colpa di Galliani e co. sia nera o meno


----------



## Milanforever63 (16 Dicembre 2015)

e come faremo senza un pilastro come De Jong ?


----------



## kolao95 (16 Dicembre 2015)

Dai, ragazzi.. Aldilà della feccia di situazione in cui siamo voi non deludeteci di nuovo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Dicembre 2015)

*Sarà Banti l'arbitro di Frosinone-Milan.*


----------



## VonVittel (18 Dicembre 2015)

Una vittoria per riacquistare un minimo di dignità. Ho il brutto presentimento che la partita seguirà il canovaccio delle precedenti 2 (non dal punto di vista del gioco, o almeno su quello non lo posso dire), soprattutto per quanto riguarda la direzione arbitrale, che favorisce in modo nausebondo il modo scorretto di giocare di queste squadrette da serie B (mi viene infatti da pensare ai trentamila interventi fallosi e pericolosi dei fabbri del Carpi e del Verona MAI puniti dal direttore di gara, e ovviamente i rigori non fischiato...). . Per carità, sono il primo ad ammettere che il Milan che con il gioco che mostriamo e i calciatori che abbiamo meritiamo di essere in questa situazione, però è evidente che veniamo anche boicottati in maniera vergognosa quest'anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2015)

*Le probabili formazze di Frosinone-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset:

Frosinone (4-4-2): Leali; M. Ciofani, Diakité, Blanchard, Pavlovic; Paganini, Gori, Sammarco, Soddimo; D. Ciofani, Dionisi. 

MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Cerci, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang*


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2015)

up


----------



## S T B (19 Dicembre 2015)

Per fortuna alle 18 ho un'altra partita da vedere. Mi chiedo però come sia possibile non vincere contro due Ciofani. : fuma:


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Dicembre 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> Per fortuna alle 18 ho un'altra partita da vedere. Mi chiedo però come sia possibile non vincere contro due Ciofani. : fuma:



La catapulta infernale dei fratelli Ciofani.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2015)

ultima partita prima delle vacanze natalizie.....annamo bene. 

solitamente la giochiamo da schifo, con tutti i nostri già con la testa ai tropici o vattelapesca.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Dicembre 2015)

Kucka squalificato, no?

Bene.

Io farei:

Donnarumma.

De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli.

Honda, J.Mauri, Bertolacci, Bonaventura.

Niang, Bacca.


Per favore no a Niang centrocampista destro. Grazie.


----------



## Milan7champions (19 Dicembre 2015)

Un milan senza gioco puo' benissimo perdere o pareggiare


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2015)

*Frosinone Milan: le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

QUOTARE

Frosinone (4-4-2): Leali; M. Ciofani, Diakité, Blanchard, Pavlovic; Paganini, Gori, Sammarco, Soddimo; D. Ciofani, Dionisi. 
A disp.: Zappino, Gomis, Ajeti, Bertoncini, Crivello, Chibash, Longo, Gucher, Frara, Tonev, Carlini, Castillo. All.: Stellone 
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Russo, Rosi, Verde

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Niang, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
A disp.: Abbiati, Ely, Zapata, Mexes, Calabria, De Sciglio, Mauri, Nocerino, Poli, Suso, Honda, Cerci.All.: Mihajlovic
Squalificati: De Jong (1), Kucka (1)
Indisponibili: Menez, D. Lopez, Balotelli*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Frosinone Milan: le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> QUOTARE
> 
> ...



Meglio Niang a destra piuttosto che Cerci

Se la formazione dovesse essere questa, nulla da dire a parte Abate titolare fisso non si sa perché

Si potrebbe rischiare J. Mauri al posto del capitone


----------



## Sanji (19 Dicembre 2015)

Milan probabile formazione vs Frosinone secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport:


DONNARUMMA 99

ABATE 20 - ALEX 33 - ROMAGNOLI 13 - ANTONELLI 31

POLI 16 - MONTOLIVO 18 - BERTOLACCI 91 - BONAVENTURA 28

LUIZ ADRIANO 9 - BACCA 70


----------



## Milanforever63 (19 Dicembre 2015)

da vincere senza se e senza ma


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Dicembre 2015)

*I convocati del Milan:
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri (97).

DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Ely, Mexes, Romagnoli, Zapata.

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Josè Mauri, Montolivo, Poli.

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Niang.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Frosinone Milan: le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> QUOTARE
> 
> ...



mi ripeto, 
la squadra ha bisogno di certezze.
Niang è un attaccante.
Honda è il meno cesso a destra.
Montolivo è imbarazzante mentre Jose Mauri ha fatto vedere che è in crescita.
Abate è imbarazzante mentre De Sciglio ha mostrato qualche margine di crescita giovedì.

quindi la formazione per me meritocratica e corretta è

Donnarumma, De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli, Honda, Jose Mauri, Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Niang, Bacca.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2015)

*Secondo Sky, Bonaventura resterà fuori. Non ha recuperato completamente dall'infortunio. Al suo posto, Honda.*


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, Bonaventura resterà fuori. Non ha recuperato completamente dall'infortunio. Al suo posto, Honda.*



*Secondo sportmediaset, anche Niang è in dubbio, risentendo ancora della partita di Giovedì. Al suo posto dovrebbe giocare Poli.*


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2015)

Non la guardo, già l'orario è quel che è, in più di sicuro non perdo nulla...


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, Bonaventura resterà fuori. Non ha recuperato completamente dall'infortunio. Al suo posto, Honda.*



Poli e Honda contemporaneamente in campo sarebbe una combo allucinante per noi..


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri (97).
> 
> ...





I convocati del Frosinone

*Portieri: *Leali, Zappino

*Difensori:* Ajeti, Bertoncini, Blanchard, M. Ciofani, Crivello, Diakitè, Pavlovic, Russo

*Centrocampisti:* Chibsah, Frara, Gori, Gucher, Sammarco


*Attaccanti:* Carlini, Castillo, D. Ciofani, Dionisi, Longo, Paganini, Soddimo, Tonev


----------



## Hammer (19 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, Bonaventura resterà fuori. Non ha recuperato completamente dall'infortunio. Al suo posto, Honda.*



Santiddio


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, Bonaventura resterà fuori. Non ha recuperato completamente dall'infortunio. Al suo posto, Honda.*



Per me gioca Niang a sinistra, che non sarà un esterno ma sicuramente a Genova partendo da lì qualcosa ha fatto vedere.

Quanto mi piacerebbe vedere Mauri con Bertolacci.


----------



## Djici (20 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sportmediaset, anche Niang è in dubbio, risentendo ancora della partita di Giovedì. Al suo posto dovrebbe giocare Poli.*



Senza Jack e Niang e meglio non giocarla 
Speriamo nel ennesima invenzione della coppia che gioca davanti.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

Niente Niang e Bonaventura?

Vediamo.

allora farei così:

Donnarumma.

De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli.

Poli, Bertolacci, J.Mauri, Honda.

Bacca, Cerci.

Ho messo Cerci perché si possa avere un cambio in attacco con L. Adriano, solo per questo.
Cerci seconda punta come faceva col Torino.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque io leggo ovunque che Bonaventura ce la fa.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque io leggo ovunque che Bonaventura ce la fa.



leggo anch'io, però cerchiamo di evitargli strappi/stiramenti che è troppo importante. lo mettano solo se al 100% sano!


----------



## J&B (20 Dicembre 2015)

Il Milan rischia a Frosinone


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

*La formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci,Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Dicembre 2015)

Abbiamo fatto 2 punti con le ultime due in classifica. 
Frosinone è la terz'ultima.
E' Natale, perchè fare favoritismi?
Regaliamo, via.
Siamo generosi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi voglio vedere una prova di maturità da parte dei ragazzi,
mi aspetto che dopo il 5/6 gol si fermino per rispetto degli avversari


----------



## neversayconte (20 Dicembre 2015)

Facciamo storicamente schifo prima della sosta di Natale, ma speriamo vincano per salvare la panchina a sinisa con uno scatto d'orgoglio. e poi voglio un top midfielder a gennaio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

io kucka non lo avrei lasciato fuori, comunque la formazioni mi va bene, rischiamo di essere un po leggerini e con poca intensità in mezzo al campo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io* kucka non lo avrei lasciato fuori*, comunque la formazioni mi va bene, rischiamo di essere un po leggerini e con poca intensità in mezzo al campo



Preferivi perdere la partita 0-3 a tavolino?


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io kucka non lo avrei lasciato fuori, comunque la formazioni mi va bene, rischiamo di essere un po leggerini e con poca intensità in mezzo al campo



E' squalificato Kuco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Preferivi perdere la partita 0-3 a tavolino?





kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' squalificato Kuco.



ah ecco


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

vabbè raga, non tutti magari si leggono le cose prima di commentare! abbiate comprensione! ;-)


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Oggi voglio vedere una prova di maturità da parte dei ragazzi,
> mi aspetto che dopo il 5/6 gol si fermino per rispetto degli avversari



mi va bene anche un 1-0 all'ultimo minuto, basta che vinciamo, poi a gennaio bisogna rifare tutto il centrocampo..


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Dicembre 2015)

Se ne vantano


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Dicembre 2015)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*​
*Frosinone: *_Leali; M. Ciofani, Diakité, Blanchard, Pavlovic; Tonev, Sammarco, Gori, Soddimo; D. Ciofani, Dionisi. _

*Milan: *_Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca._


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

Io spero nell'ennesima disfatta, devono sprofondare e il pelato con essi. Solo così potremmo toglierceli dalle scatole. Accetterei volentieri un anno di Serie B se servisse ad allontanare Berlusconi e Galliani


----------



## DannySa (20 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se ne vantano



Spiace per Romagnoli, almeno hanno avuto il buon senso di non metterlo al centro di cotanta mediocrità.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*​
> *Frosinone: *_Leali; M. Ciofani, Diakité, Blanchard, Pavlovic; Tonev, Sammarco, Gori, Soddimo; D. Ciofani, Dionisi. _
> 
> *Milan: *_Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca._


Pensavo che a sto giro Adriano rientrava


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Dicembre 2015)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Pensavo che a sto giro Adriano rientrava



Scandaloso che rimanga fuori per far giocare quel cesso di Honda


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Spiace per Romagnoli, almeno hanno avuto il buon senso di non metterlo al centro di cotanta mediocrità.



infatti, poverino..mancava solo nonno abbiati per completare l'opera


----------



## DannySa (20 Dicembre 2015)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Scandaloso che rimanga fuori per far giocare quel cesso di Honda



Beh, è solo il Carpi (Niang è in forma basta lui)
"""""""""""""" Verona. (De Jong questa la può giocare, poi dopo il quarto esce tra gli applausi come un guerriero)
"""""""""""""" Frosinone. (Honda ci sta tutto, se non gioca oggi poi non lo compra nessuno tra 20 giorni).


----------



## Hammer (20 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*​
> *Frosinone: *_Leali; M. Ciofani, Diakité, Blanchard, Pavlovic; Tonev, Sammarco, Gori, Soddimo; D. Ciofani, Dionisi. _
> 
> *Milan: *_Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca._



Tra Honda e Cerci non so più in chi sperare


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Scandaloso che rimanga fuori per far giocare quel cesso di Honda



secondo me è per mettere niang punta non per far giocare honda, honda leva il posto a cerci..giusto cosi, tra honda e cerci alla fine si equivalgono come scarsezza


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> secondo me è per mettere niang punta non per far giocare honda, honda leva il posto a cerci..giusto cosi, tra honda e cerci alla fine si equivalgono come scarsezza



Ma possibile che l'esterno titolare della primavera sia più scarso di Honda e Cerci ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci non è un giocatore di calcio ... Almeno Honda qualche gol per sbaglio L ha fatto ... Cerci è un pensionato .. Uno da isola dei famosi .


----------



## DannySa (20 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cerci non è un giocatore di calcio ... Almeno Honda qualche gol per sbaglio L ha fatto ... Cerci è un pensionato .. Uno da isola dei famosi .



Cerci lo vedrei bene solo nelle fila dei peshmerga.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che l'esterno titolare della primavera sia più scarso di Honda e Cerci ?



chi è l'esterno titolare della primavera? comunque onestamente tra primavera e prima squadra c'è un abisso, anche suso è meglio di un primavera per dire


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Tranquilli dai, ultima partita in cui Cerci e Honda si contendono il posto, dalla prossima gioca Prince


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

FORZA RAGAZZI!!! E giochiamo tutti e due i tempi, non solo il secondo come al solito..


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*​
> *Frosinone: *_Leali; M. Ciofani, Diakité, Blanchard, Pavlovic; Tonev, Sammarco, Gori, Soddimo; D. Ciofani, Dionisi. _
> 
> *Milan: *_Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca._





kolao95 ha scritto:


> FORZA RAGAZZI!!! E giochiamo tutti e due i tempi, non solo il secondo come al solito..



.

FORZA MILAN.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tranquilli dai, ultima partita in cui Cerci e Honda si contendono il posto, dalla prossima gioca Prince




Lo odio , ma per me può fare meglio del pensionato di Cerci e del samurai


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Se perdono sti indegni Sinisa viene cacciato. Quindi spero nella vittoria solo per la sua permanenza. Del resto mi frega zero visto che il campionato per noi è già finito e a gennaio non ci sarà nessun rinforzo


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Leali su Niang.. Intanto già due falli non fischiati a noi, vabbè


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma cribbio santo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Yashinnnn


----------



## raducioiu (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ecco lo Yashin di turno


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2015)

te pareva leali in modalità yashin.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

'sta pippa maledetta ha spaperato fino all'ultima partita..


----------



## ignaxio (20 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Leali su Niang.. Intanto già due falli non fischiati a noi, vabbè



e su Bacca


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se perdono sti indegni Sinisa viene cacciato. Quindi spero nella vittoria solo per la sua permanenza. Del resto mi frega zero visto che il campionato per noi è già finito e a gennaio non ci sarà nessun rinforzo



concordo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Stiamo giocando bene..Sembriamo una squadra di calcio


----------



## raducioiu (20 Dicembre 2015)

Bei rinvii....


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

ma questo sa rinviare?


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ma questo sa rinviare?



Non li sbaglia mai, capita..


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma cosa tiri di destro, asino..


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi gigio è ubriaco da ieri sera


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

comunque solita partenza sprint del Milan....non riusciamo a gestire MAI il possesso


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Come non detto siamo durati 8 minuti


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Finita


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco.

Gol del Frosinone.

Vergogna.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

povero Mihajlovic.....il Milan non può competere col Frosinone....


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Vergognatevi, schifosi.. Sto bestemmiando tutto


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2015)

CIOFANI !!!!! È una settimana che lo diciamo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Che autostrada


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

poi io sarò ripetitivo ma....veramente fortissimo Romagnoli....sisi ahahah


----------



## Heaven (20 Dicembre 2015)

Incredibile, ma chi marca?


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

assurdo..ma come difendiamo?? siamo durati solo 10 minuti


----------



## Schism75 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Pure con il Frosinone. Veramente basta.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2015)

cvd. 

strafinita.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

cacciate l'interista, per favore


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Che cappellata dei centrali


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Incredibile, ma chi marca?



il nuovo Nesta


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> poi io sarò ripetitivo ma....veramente fortissimo Romagnoli....sisi ahahah



Meglio te che stai a commentare su un forum, ve'?


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2015)

Squadra più lunga della lista di chiavate di Vieri, centrocampo invisibile e pessima lettura dei centrali. 
Bella roba.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> poi io sarò ripetitivo ma....veramente fortissimo Romagnoli....sisi ahahah



Dai interista vai a trollare da un altra parte


----------



## smallball (20 Dicembre 2015)

Vergogna


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma tirate maiali


----------



## Giangy (20 Dicembre 2015)

Da domani o Lippi, o Brocchi...


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> il nuovo Nesta



l'unico che non si può criticare è lui, come dicevo senza kucka il centrocampo non riesce a fare filtro


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Abbiamo fatto segnare tale Daniel Ciofani. Rendiamocene conto.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

ahahahah certo colpa di Romagnoli, mentre l'interista serbo no


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Senza parole.


----------



## medjai (20 Dicembre 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Incredibile, ma chi marca?



Giocatori veri


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Meglio te che stai a commentare su un forum, ve'?


se il 95 sta per la tua età, capisco il tuo essere fan boy per il primo giocatore decente che vedi nella tua tenera età da tifoso.
Sai, noi maggiorenni da più di 5 anni abbiamo visto giocatori un po' più forti.
Detto questo, ti informo: un tifoso, che tra l'altro paga un abbonamento per vedere una squadra, ha il diritto di critica o quantomeno di espressione del proprio parere.
Se si potesse parlare solo di ciò in cui si eccelle il mondo vivrebbe in silenzio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Abbiamo rimontato qualche volta dopo le guerre puniche?


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Per me giochiamo meglio di altre volte


----------



## MilanLover (20 Dicembre 2015)

mamma mia che schifo, povero il mio milan


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

Errore gravissimo di Alex, che sta a 20 metri da Romagnoli.
Errore gravissimo di Montolivo, che non può lasciare così tanto spazio tra difesa e centrocampo.

Ma che parlo a fare, colpa di Romagnoli e tutti son contenti.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Dicembre 2015)

La colpa è solo dei nostri centrocampisti che fanno passare di tutto


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'unico che non si può criticare è lui, come dicevo senza kucka il centrocampo non riesce a fare filtro


quindi su di un filtrante per l'unico giocatore diretto in porta la colpa non è del difensore più prossimo all'avversario che invece di stargli a 10 cm è a 3 metri e se lo fa passare dietro? ragazzi per favore


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Sto Ciofani in mezzo ai nostri centrali sembra il fu Vieri


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto segnare tale Daniel Ciofani. Rendiamocene conto.



come se fosse una novità che contro di noi qualsiasi cesso diventa l'eroe del giorno.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'unico che non si può criticare è lui, come dicevo senza kucka il centrocampo non riesce a fare filtro


Giocare senza Kucka e con Honda e Montolivo assieme è una follia. Rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

stanno mancando honda e bertolacci, dai ragazzi che la ribaltiamo..


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai interista vai a trollare da un altra parte



interista? ahahaha


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Giocare senza Kucka e con Honda e Montolivo assieme è una follia. Rendiamoci conto.



honda mi sta facendo rimpiangere cerci..


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Errore gravissimo di Alex, che sta a 20 metri da Romagnoli.
> Errore gravissimo di Montolivo, che non può lasciare così tanto spazio tra difesa e centrocampo.
> 
> Ma che parlo a fare, colpa di Romagnoli e tutti son contenti.



Ma non scherziamo, quello è l'uomo di Romagnoli. Sbaglia completamente lettura e gli si allontana al momento del passaggio.
Imbarazzante pure Montopippa, il "primo in classifica per palle recuperate"


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo, quello è l'uomo di Romagnoli. Sbaglia completamente lettura e gli si allontana al momento del passaggio.
> Imbarazzante pure Montopippa, il "primo in classifica per palle recuperate"



Figa ALLELUJA che qualcuno sano di mente e non con i poster di Romagnoli nudo in cameretta c'è.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Che razza di 4-4-2. Ma possibile che non ci sia un mezzo movimento sulle ali? Boh.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> quindi su di un filtrante per l'unico giocatore diretto in porta la colpa non è del difensore più prossimo all'avversario che invece di stargli a 10 cm è a 3 metri e se lo fa passare dietro? ragazzi per favore



la difesa si è aperta, l'errore non è del singolo qua, ma poi che vuoi, criticare romagnoli e sfotterlo è pura malafede, ma non ti rendi conto di che campionato sta facendo??


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Che razza di 4-4-2. Ma possibile che non ci sia un mezzo movimento sulle ali? Boh.



purtroppo non abbiamo ali, è questo il punto


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo, quello è l'uomo di Romagnoli. Sbaglia completamente lettura e gli si allontana al momento del passaggio.
> Imbarazzante pure Montopippa, il "primo in classifica per palle recuperate"



Non mi sembra di aver detto che non è colpa di Romagnoli..L'errore non è solo suo, ci sono almeno altri due errori, gravi.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Calciate quando siete al limite dell'area, svegliatevi


----------



## Schism75 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma poi Bacca e Niang sulla trequarti cosa vanno a fare?


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

ormai è andata anche questa... poveri noi


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la difesa si è aperta, l'errore non è del singolo qua, ma poi che vuoi, criticare romagnoli e sfotterlo è pura malafede, ma non ti rendi conto di che campionato sta facendo??



cosa c'entra il campionato che sta facendo con il singolo errore tecnico in questa partita.
E' un errore di lettura sua. Che poi la squadra fosse lunga, che il centrocampo del Milan faccia pena sono cose assodate.
Ma che quello fosse il SUO uomo pure. Ammettere un errore non vuol dire definire il giocatore un povero fallito. Sbagliava Van Basten, sai com'è...


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

Galliani è lo spartiacque della demenza senile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

La determinazione dei nostri che con 2-3 metri di spazio a limite dell'area ci pensano mezzo minuto prima di tirare


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Figa ALLELUJA che qualcuno sano di mente e non con i poster di Romagnoli nudo in cameretta c'è.



l'errore grave è di montolivo, l'unico errore che fa romagnoli è stare un po troppo largo ma è posizionato bene, la è il mediano davanti la difesa che deve fare filtro e interrompere


----------



## raducioiu (20 Dicembre 2015)

I magici cross di Ebete


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma Abate guarda in mezzo? Ma Abate ha una sorta di cervello?


----------



## Giangy (20 Dicembre 2015)

De Sciglio gioca da fermo, delusione


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> La determinazione dei nostri che con 2-3 metri di spazio a limite dell'area ci pensano mezzo minuto prima di tirare



Si preparano per l'arrivo di Guardiola.


----------



## Heaven (20 Dicembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma Abate guarda in mezzo? Ma Abate ha una sorta di cervello?



Sa solo andare veloce. Ha già rinnovato fino al 2020?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma cosa fa quella vergogna umana chiamata montolìvo


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> cosa c'entra il campionato che sta facendo con il singolo errore tecnico in questa partita.
> E' un errore di lettura sua. Che poi la squadra fosse lunga, che il centrocampo del Milan faccia pena sono cose assodate.
> Ma che quello fosse il SUO uomo pure. Ammettere un errore non vuol dire definire il giocatore un povero fallito. Sbagliava Van Basten, sai com'è...



non ho detto che non è un errore, ha anche lui le sue colpe, ma da qua a dire romagnoli fortissimo e a sfottere ce ne passa, è uno dei primi errori che commette, parliamo di un 95


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma dove lo hanno raccattato sto Bertolacci


----------



## Cizzu (20 Dicembre 2015)

Qui finisce male.
Ribaltare il risultato a questo Milan non riesce affatto.


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma Abate ha una sorta di cervello?



lacrime....una delle espressioni più stupide del globo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ahaha cos'era quella cosa di Montolivo? Non ha ancora fatto un passaggio giusto in verticale


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Che Romagnoli l'abbia fatta grossa non c'è alcun dubbio ma il vero problema di questa squadra resta il centrocampo, con Mihajlovic o con chiunque altro


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Sa solo andare veloce. Ha già rinnovato fino al 2020?



Ma veramente..


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma cosa si son fumati?
Gigio si è fatto di coca e tutti gli altri di eroina?


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

mi è già passata la voglia... vergognosi


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

troppo superiore la rosa del Frosinone......


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Che brutta roba


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo è patetico


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Non c'è un solo giocatore del milan che sappia stoppare il pallone o fare un passaggio preciso.


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non ho detto che non è un errore, ha anche lui le sue colpe, ma da qua a dire romagnoli fortissimo e a sfottere ce ne passa, è uno dei primi errori che commette, parliamo di un 95



guarda che il primo ad essere felice se diventa Baresi sono io.
Sono tifoso sfegatato da 25 anni. Non tifoso di tastiera da 2 come alcuni altri....
Mi sembra un buon difensore, ordinato e tecnico. Sinceramente nell' 1 vs 1 in alcune partite (è appena successo anche adesso) viene saltato senza troppe difficoltà.
Ragazzi contiamo che gioca si al fianco di scarsoni e questo gioca a suo favore come alibi, ma gioca anche in una serie a veramente scarsa con il peggior tasso tecnico degli ultimi 20 anni. non deve marcare maradona e van basten. nè sheva crespo trezeguet.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ogni volta mostrano di non valere nulla.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Questi c'hanno più cùlo dell'Inter


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ragazzi è la partita più imbarazzante della storia.

Passaggi sbagliati, gente che si incazza, risse, sembra di vedere veramente una partita di terza categoria.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2015)

Simpatico Soddimo.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

no ragazzi ma sto cesso di vice-Mancini ci sta facendo perdere col Frosinone.
se qualcuno pensa che la rosa del Milan sia inferiore al Frosinone allora possiamo davvero smettere di commentare.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Dicembre 2015)

Con che mentalità siamo entrati in campo? Le partite del torneo del liceo le prendevo più seriamente ai tempi


----------



## Ciachi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Giuro: mi vergogno di essere milanista....ogni partita sempre di piu


----------



## Dany20 (20 Dicembre 2015)

E vogliamo vincere la Coppa Italia...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> no ragazzi ma sto cesso di vice-Mancini ci sta facendo perdere col Frosinone.
> se qualcuno pensa che la rosa del Milan sia inferiore al Frosinone allora possiamo davvero smettere di commentare.



...credo sia l'ultima di Sinisa...


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Dicembre 2015)

Quella larva di Montopippa che si sbraccia anche perchè non gli danno palla...


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

e cmq aldilà dell'episodio del gol siamo penosi. non c'è un minimo fraseggio a centrocampo! è tutto u dare la palla ai terzini o agli esterni e mai verticalizzare. giochiamo da fermi!


----------



## Ciachi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...credo sia l'ultima di Sinisa...



Volesse Iddio!!!!


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

I grandi tiri del Capitone


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

Cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci Montolivo ragazzi?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Volesse Iddio!!!!



...con questo risultato secondo me si.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Godo.. Speriamo si sia spaccato la testa questo.


----------



## Giangy (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Volesse Iddio!!!!



Si ma tanto arriverà uno trà Lippi, o Brocchi, se devo scegliere, anche se Lippi non è molto simpatico, e il passato gobbo, preferisco il primo


----------



## The Ripper (20 Dicembre 2015)

"Cacciare Mihajlovic non ha senso" (cit.)


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Sto Niang segna solo contro la Samp?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Gioco fermo ogni 20 secondi, che bello


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma la rosa del milan e' piu scarsa del carpi, verona, frosinone, pistoiese e carrarese


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci Montolivo ragazzi?



Dovevamo prenderlo 20 anni fa (cit)


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...credo sia l'ultima di Sinisa...


 [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] ti voglio troppo bene per permettermi anche solo di replicare a te, ovviamente spero si avveri quanto credi, però so che hai molta flemma/maturità nel valutare le cose, io sono invece più indiavolato/immaturo/impulsivo...non si può vedere il Milan, pur questo Milan, farsi umiliare dal Frosinone.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Murano tutto 'sti cessi


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

E quando segna quest'altro...


----------



## Heaven (20 Dicembre 2015)

Vergognosi, Montolivo è davvero irritante come stile di gioco. De Sciglio come sempre con la personalità di un moscerino su quella fascia


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2015)

che 2 palle sto fausto leali.


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mihajlovic è un grande allenatore


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Dai Jack, pensaci tu per cortesia


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

Honda su punizia. Rinnovo per altri 3 anni per il susharo


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Dicembre 2015)

Honda renditi utile per una volta


----------



## Ciachi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ripeto per l'ennesima volta: non ho nulla contro sinisa...anzi mi sta pure simpatico!! Ma non posso credere che la nostra rosa sia più scarsa di Frosinone, carpi, Bologna,Atalanta,Verona,Chievo,...Alessandria e Spezia!!!! Siamo vergognosi!!!!


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Frosinone - Milan 1-0 fine PT


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Dicembre 2015)

Qui si da la finale di coppa Italia scontata perche abbiamo squadre abbordabili, quando poi in campionato tra Verona,Carpi e Frosinone stiamo facendo 2 punti


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] ti voglio troppo bene per permettermi anche solo di replicare a te, ovviamente spero si avveri quanto credi, però so che hai molta flemma/maturità nel valutare le cose, io sono invece più indiavolato/immaturo/impulsivo...non si può vedere il Milan, pur questo Milan, farsi umiliare dal Frosinone.



...amico mio, oggettivamente, anche per me che ho tanta pazienza...non si può assistere ogni volta ad una simile schifezza.


----------



## ralf (20 Dicembre 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Vergognosi, Montolivo è davvero irritante come stile di gioco. De Sciglio come sempre con la personalità di un moscerino su quella fascia



Boh almeno lui tenta di fare qualcosa, Bertolacci invece non tenta mai la giocata e soprattutto non corre.


----------



## Kaw (20 Dicembre 2015)

Sinisa a 45 minuti dall'esonero!!!!


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Dicembre 2015)

La rosa e' da 15-18 posto


----------



## VonVittel (20 Dicembre 2015)

Siamo il nuovo Nottingham Forest, è inutile sperare ormai


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Dicembre 2015)

Se non escono dallo spogliatoio fanno una figura migliore. Anzi se vanno tutti a stracciarsi il proprio contratto, dal primo all'ultimo, potrei quasi stimarli. Banda di cessi


----------



## medjai (20 Dicembre 2015)

Che vergogna di partita. Troppi anni pensando che il prossimo sarà migliore. Io sono ormai stanco


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

il peggior allenatore del Milan dell'era Berlusconi, ma Inzaghi in confronto era un fenomeno, questo perché gode nell'allenarci contro secondo me.

Donnarumma 5,5.
Abate 5.
Alex 5.
Romagnoli 5,5.
De Sciglio 5.
Honda 4,5.
Montolivo 3.
Bertolacci 5.
Bonaventura 5,5.
Niang 5. 
Bacca 4,5.

Mihajlovic 2 (allena contro il vice-Mancini).


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Dicembre 2015)

Pensiamo a salvarci che e' meglio, il milan e' la vergogna della serie a.Esoneratelo vi prego, non mi rovinate il natale


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

Niang è un fenomeno, Mihajlovic il migliore allenatore del mondo e Galliani è un genio. HIP HIP HURRA


----------



## Gekyn (20 Dicembre 2015)

Stanno giocando palesemente contro l allenatore.


----------



## Hammer (20 Dicembre 2015)

Una squadra vergognosa, senza attributo alcuno.

Centrocampo INESISTENTE, basti l'azione del gol.

Capitolo attacco: lo ripeterò ancora, noi diciamo sempre che Bacca non viene servito, ma un attaccante deve anche sbattersi e prenderseli i palloni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Non c'è niente da salvare.

Unico regalo di Natale possibile: Galliani in ospedale


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Stanno giocando palesemente contro l allenatore.



.

Praticamente come Seedorf e Allegri. Ma finchè la """dirigenza""" glielo permette...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Dicembre 2015)

Tecnicamente c'è poco da fare, tuttavia Mijhalovic ha fallito nell'unica cosa fattibile in 5 mesi: darci carattere e risollevarci moralmente. La maglia pesa troppo per la maggior parte dei giocatori, c'è poco da fare. Troppe responsabilità addosso alle persone sbagliate.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2015)

che schifo, non ci sono parole


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> che schifo, non ci sono parole



...solo una: vergogna.


----------



## Hammer (20 Dicembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente c'è poco da fare, tuttavia Mijhalovic ha fallito nell'unica cosa fattibile in 5 mesi: darci carattere e risollevarci moralmente. La maglia pesa troppo per la maggior parte dei giocatori, c'è poco da fare. Troppe responsabilità addosso alle persone sbagliate.



Esatto, il problema è che questa squadra non è compatta, non ha carattere o spirito collettivo. Cosa che questi del Frosinone stanno avendo ed è l'unico motivo per cui ci stanno battendo


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Capitolo attacco: lo ripeterò ancora, noi diciamo sempre che Bacca non viene servito, ma un attaccante deve anche sbattersi e prenderseli i palloni.



Sante parole. Attaccante forte ma molto limitato.


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Dicembre 2015)

L'allenatore piu scarso della serie a, Donadoni in confronto a lui e' Ferguson. Cacciatelo a pedate


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi e' l'ultima di Sinisa, tranquilli che non si vince nemmeno se giocassero fino a lunedi'


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Dicembre 2015)

Premesso che sono originario di Frosinone, quindi ho (almeno) un buon motivo per non prendermela troppo, questa partita è l'ennesima conferma che:
1) questa rosa è molto più scarsa della posizione di classifica che occupa, in primis come personalità, poi come tutto il resto;
2) Mihajlovic o altri, nulla cambierà, proprio perché sono i giocatori a essere obbrobbriosi;
3) Donnarumma ubriaco, Abate e De Sciglio solite amebe, Montolivo incommentabile, Bacca fuori dall'area un pesce fuor d'acqua, Niang non lo reggo più (fa il fenomeno con veroniche e dribbling, avesse tirato una volta in porta), Bertolacci ci prova con qualche accelerazione;
4) Jack non ce la fa più e si vede: fatte le proporzioni, è come Menez l'anno scorso, o si accende o è buio.

Rimedio: dentro Cerci e la portiamo a casa. 

P.S.: è un vero peccato l'assenza del nostro rinforzo estivo (Balotelli) e quella del nostro rinforzo invernale (Boateng). Avremmo visto tutt'altra indolenza in campo. Due vanghe purtroppo assenti, per scavare ancora più in basso. Per fortuna non manca molto, il 2016 è dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Io sono stanco di avere un mancino a destra che non è in grado di creare superiorità numerica, NON HA TOTALMENTE SENSO

Ogni volta, che sia Onda o Cerci, stoppano, la mettono sul sinistro con una lentezza imbarazzante e ormai in mezzo sono tutti fermi


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Dopo le partite contro Verona e soprattutto dopo quella col Carpi ero deluso, ma non nervoso, perché in entrambe abbiamo giochicchiato solo un tempo e poi sia Carpi che Verona si difendevano abbastanza bene. Oggi sto bestemmiando tutto il possibile perché i nostri giocatori sembrano davvero scemi: il Frosinone lascia sempre dei buchi assurdi al limite dell'area, e allora perché non provare a sorprenderli con tiri da fuori?! No, non tira nessuno.. Poi, assurdo che pochi secondi prima del gol di Ciofani, Bacca abbia cercato il dribbling in area, invece di servire Bertolacci solissimo al limite dell'area, boh..


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> L'allenatore piu scarso della serie a, Donadoni in confronto a lui e' Ferguson. Cacciatelo a pedate



Se poi viene Guardiola ok.
Se poi viene Brocchi però allora qual è il senso dell'esonero?
Qualcuno low-cost alla portato del Milan fallito può far giocare bene Alex Montolivo Poli Honda Abate Niang De Jong e farli sembrare dei fenomeni?


----------



## Gatecrasher (20 Dicembre 2015)

Spesso di dice che si è toccato il fondo, ma la verità è che al peggio non c'è mai fine e questo Milan è l'esempio migliore. Sorrido amaro di fronte a post nei quali utenti fantasiosi evidenziavano l'atteggiamento anti Milan degli arbitri. Ma per piacere.

La squadra paga limiti STRUTTURALI che perdurano da anni. Il vero dramma è che non hanno nemmeno il sacro fuoco, il che per una squadra di Mihajlovic è piuttosto indicativo. Potremmo parlare di terzini che non sanno crossare, di un Montolivo che gioca solo passandola a tre metri di distanza, dei limiti di quelli che in ogni caso sono i giocatori migliori in rosa (Bonaventura, Bacca), ma sarebbe solo tempo perso. Spiace per il mister, che - al massimo - è l'ultimo dei responsabili, mentre invece potrebbe essere il primo a pagare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esatto, il problema è che questa squadra non è compatta, non ha carattere o spirito collettivo. Cosa che questi del Frosinone stanno avendo ed è l'unico motivo per cui ci stanno battendo



O decidono di investire pesantemente comprando parecchi campioni, oppure è meglio cambiare nome e colori sociali.


----------



## kollaps (20 Dicembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente c'è poco da fare, tuttavia Mijhalovic ha fallito nell'unica cosa fattibile in 5 mesi: darci carattere e risollevarci moralmente. La maglia pesa troppo per la maggior parte dei giocatori, c'è poco da fare. Troppe responsabilità addosso alle persone sbagliate.



Se sapessero come muoversi in campo e cosa fare col pallone, avrebbero anche più fiducia in loro stessi...il discorso della responsabilità conta fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## rossonerosempre (20 Dicembre 2015)

Non riusciamo a fare mai 4 passaggi consecutivi, il gioco è lento e non si smarcano per andare in porta e volta per volta facciamo ripiazzare la squadra avversaria, non si verticalizza mai a dovere, inoltre Bacca non è mai in grado di fare qualcosa. Come gioco ci surclassa pure il Frosinone, roba da pazzi. Per me le colpe sono del 50% della squadra e 50% di Mihajlovic però deve andarsene e alla svelta, non c'ha mai messo niente di suo anzi ci ha finito a precipitare.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (20 Dicembre 2015)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> 4) Jack non ce la fa più e si vede: fatte le proporzioni, è come Menez l'anno scorso, o si accende o è buio.



jack oggi neanche doveva giocare, era infortunato e il maialovic lo ha fatto giocare cmq perchè è la sua ultima partita...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente c'è poco da fare, tuttavia Mijhalovic ha fallito nell'unica cosa fattibile in 5 mesi: darci carattere e risollevarci moralmente. La maglia pesa troppo per la maggior parte dei giocatori, c'è poco da fare. Troppe responsabilità addosso alle persone sbagliate.



Ma infatti qua si tratta di mentalità. "Non possiamo essere più scarsi del Verona". Non non siamo più scarsi ma siamo alla pari più o meno. Nella nostra, Bacca e Bonavantura a parte, nessuno sarebbe titolare nell'Inter, nel Napoli Roma Juve e Fiorentina. I nostri giocatori sono da medio bassa classifica ed infatti quando pareggiamo contro ste squadrette, io non rimango deluso perché siamo più o meno a quel livello.

Se oggi avessimo la maglia del Genoa o del Palermo, questo 1-0 sarebbe scandaloso? No sarebbe normale.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

giochiamo contro il Frosinone, la rosa oggi non conta.
come contro il Carpi o il Verona.


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Dai tranquilli che il presidente per Natale ci regala Broccolo e Boateng


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Questa è la fine.


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> O decidono di investire pesantemente comprando parecchi campioni, oppure è meglio cambiare nome e colori sociali.



Ma basterebbe investire il giusto e intervenire dove serve. Insomma, basterebbe cacciare il Condor e prendere un direttore sportivo serio


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2015)

La ribaltiamo , 1-2


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Un'altra partita persa. Ora spero solo che lo esonerino.


----------



## raducioiu (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma cosa stava combinando Montolivo in area...


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

*-------)* http://www.milanworld.net/chiacchie...pt-di-frosinone-milan-vt33679.html#post868913


----------



## Hammer (20 Dicembre 2015)

Se prendiamo Brocchi è la fine per davvero


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma infatti qua si tratta di mentalità. "Non possiamo essere più scarsi del Verona". Non non siamo più scarsi ma siamo alla pari più o meno. Nella nostra, Bacca e Bonavantura a parte, nessuno sarebbe titolare nell'Inter, nel Napoli Roma Juve e Fiorentina. I nostri giocatori sono da medio bassa classifica ed infatti quando pareggiamo contro ste squadrette, io non rimango deluso perché siamo più o meno a quel livello.
> 
> Se oggi avessimo la maglia del Genoa o del Palermo, questo 1-0 sarebbe scandaloso? No sarebbe normale.



quoto tutto, con la differenza che il monte ingaggi è quello di una grande.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Honda. Ma dove lo abbiamo raccattato questo qui?


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma vattene in giappone per piacere


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2015)

Siamo su Scherzi a parte?


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

in Serie A non prendere nemmeno la porta è da sucidio. Anche se sei mancino


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

non si possono sbagliare sti gol, segni la e cambia la partita


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Dicembre 2015)

Povero diavolo... Che pena mi fai


----------



## The Ripper (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mi vergogno da MILANISTA di leggere commenti del tipo "Servono campioni" quando stai perdendo col FROSINONE.
Ripeto...
IL FROSINONE.


E' vero che servono campioni...è sacrosanto...servono se vuoi competere ad alti livelli....ma quello a cui stiamo assistendo è uno STUPRO al gioco del calcio.
UNO STUPRO!


----------



## Gatecrasher (20 Dicembre 2015)

Fabxtreme7 ha scritto:


> Ora spero solo che lo esonerino.


Sicuro ci riacchiappiamo così, sì sì.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Honda. Ma dove lo abbiamo raccattato questo qui?



Dal cartone Holly e Beji solo che hanno preso Bruce arper


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> in Serie A non prendere nemmeno la porta è da sucidio. Anche se sei mancino



Da 5 metri.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Niang un altro genio del male


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

*Abate 1-1*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Miracolo miracolo


----------



## raducioiu (20 Dicembre 2015)

Incredibile non l'ha sparata in tributa Abate


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

IGNAZIOOOOO!!!!
Almeno ci mette l'impegno questo


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

vai ignazioooooooooooooooooo vaiiiiiiii


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2015)

Rinnovo fino al 2030 
Ottimo lavoro di Honda, stavolta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Caproneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Butcher (20 Dicembre 2015)

Rinnovo fino al 2050!


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Non ci credo


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno da MILANISTA di leggere commenti del tipo "Servono campioni" quando stai perdendo col FROSINONE.
> Ripeto...
> IL FROSINONE.
> 
> ...



Io non pretendo i campioni, ma tra Kakà, Seedorf e Pirlo e Honda, De Jong e Poli ci sarà pure una via di mezzo o no???


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Dopo sto gol rinnovo fino al 3000


----------



## Ciachi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahah.......abate......ahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Honda incredibile! Secondo me voleva darla a Niang


----------



## The Ripper (20 Dicembre 2015)

ATTENZIONE! Un asteroide sta per colpire il pianeta Terra.
Ha segnato Abate


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ahahah Abate è dopato, era di nuovo lì ma non gliel'hanno data


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque tutto quello che volete, ma Abate con Honda (che rispetto a Cerci sa come muoversi) fa sempre il fenomeno


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo sto gol rinnovo fino al 3000



Meritatissimo, direi. Ma proprio meritato. Uno dei migliori: corsa, intelligenza tattica, piede fatato e grande attitudine alla doppia fase.


----------



## Gatecrasher (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ahah, Abate. Leggo commenti senza senso su Honda: è un mezzo cesso, ma oggi è il migliore dei nostri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque tutto quello che volete, ma Abate con Honda (che rispetto a Cerci sa come muoversi) fa sempre il fenomeno



honda non gli occupa la fascia e quindi è costretto a sganciarsi, è questione di caratteristiche


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

io metto il Milan sempre davanti a tutto, nonostante il vice-Mancini in panca e Berlusconi/Galliani che si commentano da soli....
vinciamola!


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2015)

Gatecrasher ha scritto:


> Ahah, Abate. Leggo commenti senza senso su Honda: è un mezzo cesso, ma oggi è il migliore dei nostri.



si beh, ci vuole poco a far meglio di Cerci.


----------



## gheorghehagi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Honda incredibile! Secondo me voleva darla a Niang



Guarda che Honda è un ottimo giocatore...
Unico giocatore che ha in mente un gioco d'attacco


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Carloooososs


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

*Bacca 2-1*


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La ribaltiamo , 1-2




Dai !!!!


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

eh vai! che squadraccia ma almeno abbiamo rimontato


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo ahahah ahahah


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

grande carlo bacca


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Non addormentarsi ora per favore :C


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Bacccccccccccccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

E' TUTTO regolare


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Tanto cambia nulla onestamente.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Bacca alla Tomasson


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

bene, io godo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Montolivo ahahah ahahah



Tiro orrendo = miglior assist della stagione


----------



## The Ripper (20 Dicembre 2015)

uuuuh abbiamo scavalcato l'Empoli! Oh gaudio!


----------



## de sica (20 Dicembre 2015)

Bene, adesso i gufi non sanno cosa dire. Avanti con sinisa


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

bravo Donnarumma


----------



## Giangy (20 Dicembre 2015)

Finalmente l'1 a 2 per il Milan, grande Bacca


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Romagna,sveglia..


----------



## raducioiu (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia Romagnoli......


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2015)

Brutta partita di Alessio.


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Che serataccia Romagnoli


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Dicembre 2015)

Come godo, sono sicuro che non vedevano l'ora di esonerarlo e scaricargli tutta la melma addosso


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Pessimo Romagnoli


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

ma "avanti con Sinisa" una sega a parer mio ed io non gufo mai il Milan.
il serbo è un interista che non c'entra nulla col Milan, non godo se lui fa schifo perché il Milan perde, forse gode lui.
stiamo battendo a fatica il Frosinone, dopo aver fatto pari con Carpi e Verona, non cambia niente per me.


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Bene, adesso i gufi non sanno cosa dire. Avanti con sinisa



Se dire che il Milan fa schifo vuol dire essere dei gufi allora sono fierissimo di essere un gufo


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

'sto Dionisi andasse a zappare che l'anno prossimo torna in B


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Se dire che il Milan fa ****** vuol dire essere dei gufi allora sono fierissimo di essere un gufo



pare che essere milanisti debba significare essere felici di questo scempio senza dire mai nulla


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2015)

Rigore netto


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ed era rigore.. ALè


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Era rigore..


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

mi sembra rigore sacrosanto..


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2015)

Altro calcio d'rigore clamoroso negato


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

*Basta con questi asterischi *


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Che ciabattaro sto Niang


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

se ciao... che tiro...


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia Niang


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma no Mbayee..


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2015)

Che ciabattata Niang


----------



## cremone (20 Dicembre 2015)

Potevamo avere gli stessi punti della Roma se vincevamo con Carpi e Verona


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma dai


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Dicembre 2015)

Avesse gli zoccoli al posto dei piedi, tirerebbe meglio


----------



## de sica (20 Dicembre 2015)

E' frustrante sentire sempre la stessa cantilena. Abbiamo cambiato 4 allenatori ed i risultati erano sempre gli stessi. Sarà che la colpa è di qualcun altro? dio santo


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

De Sciglio imbarazzante


----------



## The Ripper (20 Dicembre 2015)

Niang è un attaccante ATROCE

Mai visto un attaccante che non sa tirare. A memoria non ne ricordo. Forse Bierhoff...ma almeno sapeva fare altro..


----------



## The Ripper (20 Dicembre 2015)

lol


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo che ridere


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Alex è senza dubbi l'uomo più in forma dei nostri..


----------



## alexxx19 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mi vergogno del nostro capitano


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> E' frustrante sentire sempre la stessa cantilena. Abbiamo cambiato 4 allenatori ed i risultati erano sempre gli stessi. Sarà che la colpa è di qualcun altro? dio santo




si infatti, sempre colpa dell'allenatore... ma saranno tutti felici quando ci ritroveremo con l'ennesimo allenatore ad allenare una squadre di capre non degni di indossare i colori rossoneri e con zio feste sempre al commando! spero arrivi Brocchi... tanto per ridere un po..


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

rendo onore ad Alex, continuo a chiedermi che c... abbia Montolivo rispetto a Jose Mauri


----------



## raducioiu (20 Dicembre 2015)

De Sciglio che pena


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

AHAHAHAHA De Sciglio AHahhahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si infatti, sempre colpa dell'allenatore... ma saranno tutti felici quando ci ritroveremo con l'ennesimo allenatore ad allenare una squadre di capre non degni di indossare i colori rossoneri e con zio feste sempre al commando! spero arrivi Brocchi... tanto per ridere un po..



Che le colpe principali le abbia qualcun'altro è indubbio. Ma non puoi soffrire con Carpi, Verona e Frosinone. Dite quello che vi pare, ma Mihajlovic non ha dato NULLA a questa squadra


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma bambi De Sciglio?


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma bambi De Sciglio?



De Sciglio secondo me ha il vizio di El Shaarawy, non è possibile che sia così stupido


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Aleeexxx


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

*3-1 Aldo Baglio Alex*


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2015)

Aldo!


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ospedalex


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

goooooooooooooooooooooooool aleeeeeexxxx


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Bravo Ospedalex


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ospedalex


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Giusto così, il migliore in campo nettamente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Bel gol


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

questo secondo tempo dà l'esatta dimensione del Frosinone.....

bravo Alex


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2015)

Questo Frosinone la peggiore squadra che ho visto in serie A


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

"questa vittoria lascia un sereno Natale al Milan" Trevisa' manca un quarto d'ora..


----------



## de sica (20 Dicembre 2015)

Avanti così!! l'antennaro masticherà amaro anche oggi


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Che le colpe principali le abbia qualcun'altro è indubbio. Ma non puoi soffrire con Carpi, Verona e Frosinone. Dite quello che vi pare, ma Mihajlovic non ha dato NULLA a questa squadra



secondo me sono i giocatore il vero problema di questa squadra, giocatori che credono di essere fenomeni solo perché al milan e che danno solo il 40 %... metteteci pure guardiola, mourinho, gesù cristo e la madonna che tanto il problema non cambia..


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> avanti così!! L'antennaro masticherà amaro anche oggi



godo


----------



## gheorghehagi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Il Milan è una squadra che ha bisogno di vincere...l'unico modo per farlo è farsi un paio di anni in serie b


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Honda è 100 spanne sopra Cerci, se va via il giappo a gennaio e resta quello scandalo...


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Sul gol di alex era evidentissimo lo schema premeditato... Il difensore su Alex era Diakite, a cui Bacca secondo lo schema aveva in modo chirurgico distrutto entrambe le palle  Diakite in questo modo era impossibilitato a marcare Alex


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

*Gol del Frosinone

2-3*


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

se ciao figuriamoci


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2015)

Figuriamoci...


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma dai


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Lo sapevo troppo.. Segna st'altro cesso


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mah


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

niente non possiamo stare tranquilli...ora 7 minuti di incubo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Bravi


----------



## de sica (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ah ovviamente è colpa di mihailovic questo gol eh


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

ma cosa alza la mano de sciglio


----------



## raducioiu (20 Dicembre 2015)

De Sciglio... si mette pure a chiedere fuorigioco a caso...


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

Dai che riusciamo a farli pareggiare


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> "questa vittoria lascia un sereno Natale al Milan" Trevisa' manca un quarto d'ora..



ma io non prenderei mai Sky perché so che è SkyJuve che gufa


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Dicembre 2015)

Quelli di sky riescono bene a gufarcela


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma stesse attento e pensasse a marcare quel rinco di De sciglio... Stava li a marcare l'aria...


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ah ovviamente è colpa di mihailovic questo gol eh



non li alleno io, né tu, quindi qualunque gol che prenda il Milan col Frosinone, ché mai squadra più scarsa in A io non ho visto, è colpa del vice di Mancini, interista.


----------



## uoteghein (20 Dicembre 2015)

quasi 1 minuto di possesso palla nello stretto, miracolo!


----------



## Giangy (20 Dicembre 2015)

Bravo Alex, il nostro Felipe Melo (inteso per somiglianza)


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma cosa fa?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

sto de sciglio non ne azzecca una


----------



## de sica (20 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> non li alleno io, né tu, quindi qualunque gol che prenda il Milan col Frosinone, ché mai squadra più scarsa in A io non ho visto, è colpa del vice di Mancini, interista.



Ma per carità! se Tardosciglio sbaglia e così gli altri della difesa, che deve fare l'allenatore? 
Le basi le devi sapere già, non te le deve insegnare un mister in SERIE A


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo bellissimo che dall'angolo da la palla in rimessa laterale al Frosinone


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

*Questo è un cambio che se lo avesse fatto Inzaghi APRITI CIELO

POLI PER BACCA con il Frosinone*


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Honda esterno destro mooolto meglio di Cerci, non è che ci vuole molto ma....


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma per carità! se Tardosciglio sbaglia e così gli altri della difesa, che deve fare l'allenatore?
> Le basi le devi sapere già, non te le deve insegnare un mister in SERIE A



Ma guarda che pure gli attentati di Parigi sono per colpa di Miha.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Questo è un cambio che se lo avesse fatto Inzaghi APRITI CIELO
> 
> POLI PER BACCA con il Frosinone*



Non c'è niente di male. Siamo al 90', tutte le squadre fanno un cambio difensivo, su.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Questo è un cambio che se lo avesse fatto Inzaghi APRITI CIELO
> 
> POLI PER BACCA con il Frosinone*



So finiti gli attaccanti e Bacca stava sbagliando di tutto


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Honda esterno destro mooolto meglio di Cerci, non è che ci vuole molto ma....



però secondo me lì dovrebbe starci uno che gioca con il piede destro e stop


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2015)

Jack!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Giacomo nostroooo


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

*Frosinone - Milan 2-4 FINALE*


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Grandissimo Jack


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

Il miglior giocatore italiano, eccolo.
JACK
[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]


----------



## Ciachi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mi asciugo il sudore.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Jack10 <3


----------



## davoreb (20 Dicembre 2015)

jack goal e assist anche se si vede che non è al meglio


----------



## Dany20 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Jack.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il miglior giocatore italiano, eccolo.
> JACK
> [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]



 

Il JACK!!!!!
LO AMO!

Assist e gol nonostante non fosse al 100%
Ha due palle così questo giocatore...c'è poco da dire


----------



## Giangy (20 Dicembre 2015)

Il migliore, Jack merita la 10 senza dubbio


----------



## Butcher (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mi compro la maglia di Jack!


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Dicembre 2015)

E bravo anche Poli,in questo caso non inutile


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

Siamo stati bravi, Montolivo e De Sciglio molto bene per il Frosinone


----------



## Dany20 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Finita. Ma che sofferenza anche oggi.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Dicembre 2015)

Guardando la classifica.. che peccato.. vittorie con Carpi e Verona ed eravamo a pari punti con la Roma :-( pur giocando così


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Andiamo!! Reazione di carattere, ma va detto che questo Frosinone è tatticamente e tecnicamente imbarazzante, la peggiore della Serie A da questo punto di vista.
Donnarumma 6
Abate 6,5
Alex 7
Romagnoli 5
De Sciglio 5
Honda 6,5
Montolivo 5,5
Bertolacci 6
Bonaventura 6,5
Bacca 7
Niang 6
Luiz 6
Poli sv


----------



## davoreb (20 Dicembre 2015)

A questo punto è vitale acquistare un ala destra ed un centrocampista da affiancare a Bertolacci.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

almeno questa l'abbiamo vinta. Ma facciamo cmq pena. brutta partita e ci è andata bene..


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Durante i festeggiamenti al gol di Bonaventura, mi è sembrato di vedere un giocatore rabbuiato e incavolato nero seduto in panchina  era cerci. E se non sbaglio mentre era inquadrato manda a quel paese qualcuno... sarebbe interessante rivederlo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Abbiamo vinto contro una squadra scarsissima. Salvo i tre punti.


----------



## Gatecrasher (20 Dicembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Honda è 100 spanne sopra Cerci, se va via il giappo a gennaio e resta quello scandalo...



Non dirlo ai sapientoni delle pagine precedenti. Honda è un giocatore limitato, ma come ha scritto qualcuno ha un'idea di gioco d'attacco. Quella per Abate è una signora palla, e soprattutto è una giocata decisiva.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Dicembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> A questo punto è vitale acquistare un ala destra ed un centrocampista da affiancare a Bertolacci.



e un centrale di difesa


----------



## Kaw (20 Dicembre 2015)

Questa è andata, se avessimo vinto con Carpi e Verona la classifica non era male...
Pur restando che i problemi ci sono e non credo faremo meglio del sesto posto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma s.v

Abate 7, grazie soprattutto a lui ci siamo risollevati
Alex 6, forse doveva stringere di più su Ciofani
Romagnoli 4, pessima partita, già contro la Samp aveva dato brutti segnali
De Sciglio 3, una sedia

Montolivo 5, è vero che recupera palloni, ma ne perde in egual numero
Bertolacci 6.5, ordinato e spavaldo nel secondo tempo e tra i migliori tra i peggiori nel primo tempo
Honda 7, ottima partita, nulla da dire
Bonaventura 7.5, straordinario

Niang 5, sembrava il Niang di due anni fa
Bacca 6, segna ma non convince

L. Adriano 6, ottimo lavoro
Poli 6, solo così può essere utile


----------



## Kazarian88 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Bicchiere mezzo pieno. Avessimo vinto con Carpi e Verona...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Durante i festeggiamenti al gol di Bonaventura, mi è sembrato di vedere un giocatore rabbuiato e incavolato nero seduto in panchina  era cerci. E se non sbaglio mentre era inquadrato manda a quel paese qualcuno... sarebbe interessante rivederlo



Miha gli ha dato il 5 come agli altri e lui ha ricambiato moscissimo senza guardarlo ahahahah


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Dicembre 2015)

E questa prima della sosta è andata, almeno 1 su 4 l'abbiamo vinta. Ma dire che non abbiamo faticato contro un brutto Frosinone sarebbe falso. Vabbè, pensiamo ai 3 punti e basta. Speriamo che le vacanze gli facciano bene e che non ci siano assurde preparazioni al caldo.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Dicembre 2015)

Frosinone osceno, veramente oscena in rapporto la prestazione nostra.

Detto questo godo per la vittoria, e Honda rispetto a Cerci è un fenomeno.


----------



## rossonerosempre (20 Dicembre 2015)

Col senno del poi peccato per le partite pareggiate, Verona Carpi e Atalanta e stavamo in tutt'altra zona. Questa sera forza Lazio!!


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2015)

La prestazione secondo me rimane penosa, salvo solo il fatto che non si siano buttati giù nell'intervallo (e ci mancherebbe altro).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ho visto il secondo tempo e non il primo, stavolta mi è andata bene. 

Ottimo, mi sono divertito dopo tanto tempo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Dicembre 2015)

Facciamo schifo. Non meritiamo niente


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma 5,5
Abate 7
Romagnoli 5
Alex 6
De Sciglio 4,5
Bonaventura 6,5
Montolivo 5
Bertolacci 6,5
Honda 6
Bacca 6,5
Niang 5,5

Luiz Adriano 6
Poli s.v.


----------



## Victorss (20 Dicembre 2015)

Pessimo primo tempo ottimo secondo tempo al netto dell errore difensivo sul secondo goal preso.
UN MONUMENTO A JACK BONAVENTURA PER FAVORE. ALTRO CHE BONAVENTURA'S magari fossero tutti come lui.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Dicembre 2015)

L'abbiamo sfangata ma i problemi restano. Quanto meno possiamo passare un Natale "sereno".


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

Galliani devi comprare due centrocampisti seri!!! Fuori de jong, honda e nocerino e dentro due centrocampisti come si deve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammer (20 Dicembre 2015)

Voti:
*
Bonaventura 8*


----------



## Hammer (20 Dicembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Durante i festeggiamenti al gol di Bonaventura, mi è sembrato di vedere un giocatore rabbuiato e incavolato nero seduto in panchina  era cerci. E se non sbaglio mentre era inquadrato manda a quel paese qualcuno... sarebbe interessante rivederlo



Stragodo! Qualcuno recuperi il video


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

io penso che la classifica rispecchia chiaramente il valore di questa squadra, siamo quinti dietro a 4 squadre con una rosa molto superiore alla nostra, è da pazzi criticare all'allenatore...a gennaio se intervengono con acquisti di qualità soprattutto in mezzo al campo allora possiamo dire la nostra, altrimenti questo è il massimo con questa rosa..


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Galliani devi comprare due centrocampisti seri!!! Fuori de jong, honda e nocerino e dentro due centrocampisti come si deve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



honda per me è meglio di cerci, io manderei via lui


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

superdinho80 ha scritto:


> honda per me è meglio di cerci, io manderei via lui



io li manderei via entrambi


----------



## smallball (20 Dicembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo sfangata ma i problemi restano. Quanto meno possiamo passare un Natale "sereno".



hai perfettamente ragione,sono tre punti che servivano come ossigeno


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Dicembre 2015)

Bastava veramente poco per vincere questo scudetto..

Abbiamo una squadra che fa ammalare i suoi tifosi di fegato amaro... 
Una squadra che non mostra un minimo di Giuoco.. 

Eppure con 8 miseri punti.... Di cui 4 persi con le ultime in classifica si erano vetta.

Che amarezza. 
Chissà se sarebbe arrivato Witsel!! 
Chissà


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> io li manderei via entrambi



pure io ma se devo scegliere via cerci


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma 6
Abate 7
Alex 6
Romagnoli 5.5
De Sciglio 5
Honda 6.5
Montolivo 6
Bertolacci 6
Bonaventura 8
Niang 6
Bacca 6.5


----------



## Victorss (20 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma 5,5 oggi un po sottopressione, ci sta è giovanissimo
Abate 7 segna pure..ho paura
Romagnoli 5 oggi non benissimo, ma qualcuna la cannerà anche lui è giovane. forza Alessio
Alex 6 un voto in meno per le distrazioni sui due goal presi, bel goal
De Sciglio 5 male nel finale
Bonaventura 8 un fenomeno, lo voglio agli europei e titolare
Montolivo 5 il solito lento sia di gambe che di cervello..è tornato lui
Bertolacci 6,5 bene ci mancava come il pane
Honda 6,5 bene oggi..probabilemente per poter giocare deve essere in forma..non sembrava nemmeno così lento oggi
Bacca 6,5 e come al solito in un modo o nell'altro la butta dentro.
Niang 6 mezzo voto in più per battersi su ogni pallone con una ferocia che molti dei suoi compagni di squadra si sognano

Luiz Adriano 6 tiene su la squadra nel finale
Poli 6 pechè fornisce a Jack la palla per il goal


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2015)

Bene la vittoria, ma siamo veramente dei confusionari

Pensare che potevano essere a 32 punti...


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2015)

Gigio 6
Abate 6
Alex 6
Romagnoli 5
De sciglio 4 ormai e chiaro che questa squadra ha bisogno di un terzino serio (Adriano), ogni gara e la stessa storia con questo giocatorino...
Honda 6 la sorpresa ma non dimentichiamo contro chi ha fatto questa partita..
Bertolacci 6
Montolivo 5 ABBIAMO BISOGNO DI UN MALEDETTO REGISTA (Moutinho, Tielemans)
Jack 7 
Bacca 6
Niang 6


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2015)

Come abbiamo giocato? Ho preferito il cinema...


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo giocato? Ho preferito il cinema...



Male in difesa, benino a centrocampo e regolare in attaco, direi una partita che non dice molto sopratutto por il rivale che dopo averlo visto ieri ritengo sia il peggiore della serie A.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (20 Dicembre 2015)

7 tiri in porta contro 3
11 corner contro 2
70% possesso palla
Con questi numeri non si può restare in equilibrio fino alla fine. Complimenti a Bonaventura che nonostante non abbia giocato al meglio, è riuscito a fare un assist e goal.


----------



## DannySa (20 Dicembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Gigio 6
> Abate 6
> Alex 6
> Romagnoli 5
> ...



Non ha colpe Romagnoli sul gol, almeno non direttamente, il 6 se lo porta a casa anche stavolta perché a parte quel mezzo movimento sbagliato ha fatto una buona partita rovinata solo dalle disattenzioni di squadra e di posizionamento di alcuni.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non ha colpe Romagnoli sul gol, almeno non direttamente, il 6 se lo porta a casa anche stavolta perché a parte quel mezzo movimento sbagliato ha fatto una buona partita rovinata solo dalle disattenzioni di squadra e di posizionamento di alcuni.



A me Alessio piace molto ma oggi non lo ho visto come quasi sempre, credo uno come lui poteva fare di piu in entrambi le reti del Frosinone, questa partita doveva finire 0-4 .. 0-5


----------



## Schism75 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Vincendo Con carpi, Atalanta e Verona in casa eravamo a 34 punti, con un altro morale e altra autostima. Allucinante come si rischia di sprecare questa stagione.


----------



## Marco23 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Bene per i 3 punti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo giocato? Ho preferito il cinema...



Primo tempo imbarazzanti, con supremazia territoriale totalmente sterile e senza idee,
nel secondo tempo il Frosinone, squadra veramente da serie B, si è sciolto come una palla da neve senza che i nostri sostanzialmente alzassero i giri.


----------



## mistergao (21 Dicembre 2015)

Mah, secondo me ieri nel primo tempo i giocatori giocavano contro Mihajlovic: mai visto un Milan così schifido ed insulso quest'anno, penso davvero la prestazione peggiore della stagione.
Poi nel secondo tempo abbiamo avuto un po' di fondoschiena ed il Frosinone è calato, per cui quattro gol li abbiamo fatti senza neanche troppa fatica. Comunque resta l'impressione di una squadra che ormai gioca contro l'allenatore, dopo la sosta col Bologna sarà grigia.


----------



## Pivellino (21 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma 6 di incoraggiamento
Abate 6,5 non male 
Romagnoli 5 
Alex 6 
De Sciglio 5,5 Non pare un giocatore di prospettiva
Bonaventura 7 buon giocatore, andrebbe visto in una squadra forte
Montolivo 5 sono solito essere benevolo ma attualmente non è ciò che servirebbe
Bertolacci 6,5 giocatore in grande crescita, per me resta forte
Honda 6,5 da rivedere, non mi fido. Ma non è difficile fare meglio di Cenci
Bacca 7 se fa gol è sempre da 7.
Niang 6 arruffone ma giovane, si può fare

Luiz Adriano 6 
Poli 6


----------



## JesusHeKnows (21 Dicembre 2015)

Be dai mi diverto anche io con i voti 

Donnarumma 6,5 sbaglia due rinvii, ma sceglie benissimo i tempi di uscita anche dall area di rigore, il nuovo Neuer?

Abate 7 per la prima volta, nel secondo tempo soprattutto, mi é piaciuto molto, da rivedere con Honda perché hanno un ottima intesa

Alex 6 merita 4,ma fa un gran gol, per il resto é osceno. Urge un difensore..

Romagnoli 5 ok sbaglia, ma questo ragazzo ha un futuro davvero promettente, soprattutto perché stare accanto ad Alex non é semplice

De Sciglio 2 meriterebbe un 5, ma é veramente un giocatore ignavo, no fa nulla, ma proprio nulla per essere apprezzato è ricordato in questa partita, anzi...

Bertolacci 6,5 questo è un gran bel metronomo secondo me, da tenere in campo sempre, senza di lui perdiamo molti tempi di gioco, molto più farò lui del "capitano"

Montolivo 2 vedi De Sciglio, insomma devono tirare fuori le palle! Lui é anche capitano...

Honda 7 lo stesso voto di Abate, la cosa migliore di tutta la partita é l intesa che c é tra i due, inoltre Keisuke é molto più uomo squadra di Cerci, e noi abbiamo bisogno del collettivo perché l individuale non é eccezionale...peccato per il gol sbagliato, ma gran bel triangolo.

Niang 5,5 di incoraggiamento...non é e non sarà mai un fenomeno perché non pensa mai quando gioca, mai! Detto questo ha importanti doti atletiche e tecniche (quelle un po' meno) che gli faranno fare tanta strada, ma deve smetterla di giocare ad capocchiam!!

Bacca 7- gioca malissimo, ma fa gol...sarà l eterno dubbio della stagione: buon giocatore o fenomeno?

Luiz Adriano 6 lui pensa e merita di giocare, sempre! 

Poli 6 solo per l assist


----------



## kolao95 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque non capisco i 6 ad Alex.. Sta facendo una stagione incredibile, non sbaglia un intervento.


----------



## folletto (21 Dicembre 2015)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Be dai mi diverto anche io con i voti
> 
> Donnarumma 6,5 sbaglia due rinvii, ma sceglie benissimo i tempi di uscita anche dall area di rigore, il nuovo Neuer?
> 
> ...



Montolivo più che tirarle fuori dovrebbe andar fuori dalle

E invece si parla di rinnovo


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Dicembre 2015)

seconda partita della stagione che non guardo dopo la sampdoria in casa, risultato 8 gol fatti, che il problema sia io?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2015)

ma qualcuno mi spiega i voti per donnarumma??? ieri è stato pessimo. Ok ha 16 anni, e non lo condanno mica, ma troppo sicuro di se e ha sbagliato diverse uscite, rischiando grosso in alcuni casi.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (21 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma qualcuno mi spiega i voti per donnarumma??? ieri è stato pessimo. Ok ha 16 anni, e non lo condanno mica, ma troppo sicuro di se e ha sbagliato diverse uscite, rischiando grosso in alcuni casi.



Secondo me ha fatto bene ad uscire e non dare fiducia ad Alex, immagino tu ti riferisca a quell episodio nel primo tempo...il portiere non deve più stare solo in porta, deve sapere giocare e difendere


----------



## Danielsan (21 Dicembre 2015)

*Donnarumma * Nei primi 20 minuti non si accorge che i suoi compagni di classe gli hanno invertito le scarpe ,facendo venire 2 attacchi di cuore a Sinisa che si stava avvicinando alla sua porta per farlo calmare con un paio di ceffoni,fortunatamente una volta rimesse le scarpette in maniera corretta non sbaglia piu'. Incolpevole sui 2 gol, e molto attento sulle uscite e in un paio di interventi. 6

*Abate* Nel primo tempo dalle sue parti passano come avere il telepass in autostrada, già proprio il telepass.
Nel secondo tempo segna il gol che cambia la partita,anche se rimane il dubbio che volesse crossare.. Molto bene comunque l'atteggiamento e la voglia di spingere. 6,5

*Alex* Insieme a Romagnoli è imputato per 1-0 ciociaro, si riscatta nel secondo tempo segnando un gol da attaccante di razza. 6,5

*Romagnoli* Sbaglia insieme ad Alex il posizionamento sul gol, ma la colpa andrebbe divisa con almeno altri 3 compagni di squadra, lui e Alex si trovano comunque 2 vs 3. Soffre per il gol subito, ma nella ripresa come tutta la squadra sale di livello e si porta a casa una sufficenza. Faccio finta di non aver visto il dribbling a centrocampo di tacco su Dionisi.. 6-

*De Sciglio* Un po piu preciso di Abate nel primo tempo. Nel secondo tempo spinge meno di Abate ,dopo la buona prova di giovedi abbassa un pelo l'asticella anche se sembra che il suo spacciatore di metadone sia stato arrestato. 6-

*Bertolacci* Non e' Iniesta, ma non è nemmeno Muntari.. con lui si perde un pò di quantita ma si guadagna qualità,con Montolivo nel primo tempo fanno a gara a chi corre meno, nel secondo con il 18 un po' piu basso ha piu spazio per muoversi sulla trequarti e la palla circola meglio Spizzica di testa un pallone che Jack trasforma in assist. 6

*Montolivo* Rilancio di Leali, la palla arriva a Dionisi a centrocampo Milan sbilanciato in avanti, il rossonero piu vicino a Dionisi è il capitano che sarà a 4/5 metri. Dionisi parte e Montolivo dopo un accenno di rincorsa rallenta 3Vs 2 e palla in rete.
Non gliene do una colpa,fisicamente e mentalmente non è in grado di fare le due fasi.
Nel secondo tempo Sinisa lo tiene piu basso e la sua prestazione migliora. 5,5

*Honda* Bacca gli nasconde nel sakè che Honda beve di nascosto per scaramanzia prima di ogni partita, un pò di quella prelibatezza colombiana bianca. Il Giapponese viene preso da una crisi mistica , al 30° del primo tempo credendo di essere inseguito da una mandria di lupi argentati addirittura scatta sulla fascia palla al piede per 40 metri,seminandoli...
Nel secondo tempo regala una palla di prima ad Abate per la rete del pareggio. Al contrario di Cerci preferisce accentrarsi per lasciare spazio al terzino la spinta e lo fa bene. Al contrario di Cerci che però Domenica largo a destra e col giaccone non mi è dispiaciuto. 7

*Bonaventura* Assist per Bacca,Gol che chiude la partita. Il tutto contornato da dribbling doppi passi e corsa. Si parlava di Bonaventurarizzazioneconscappelamentoadestra. Qualità,corsa e voglia. Dategli la fascia please. 7,5

*Bacca * Se vi aspettate da lui gol alla Suarez ..scordatevelo. Se vi aspettate da lui la precisione nei passaggi di Messi.. scordatevelo. Se vi aspettate che segni se gli capita un pallone in area.. vi basta aspettare e lui lo farà.
Un Killer, però mi piacerebbe dialogasse meglio con un pò meno frenesia e un pò piu di precisione la davanti.
Anche oggi era al posto giusto al momento giusto. Abbiamo un nuovo Inzaghi. 7

*Niang* Fisicamente è una bestia,ha la fortuna di avere entrambi i piedi educati, non ha paura del contatto e nei contrasti stà li, al contrario del suo sosia italiano con la cresta. Potrà essere molto utile alla causa, ha bisogno di fiducia e Sinisa gliela sta dando. 6

*Luiz Adriano* Entra verso la fine per tenere alta la squadra, attaccante affidabile ma bisognerà farlo sentire importante prima che gli venga la nostalgia brasilera.. 6

*Poli* Gioca 4 minuti e fa un assist per Bonaventura.. Il problema è quando ne gioca 70 di minuti. 
Il suo ruolo è quello, entri a 10 minuti dalla fine e ti sbatti.

*Mihajlovic* Ha colpe ma ha anche i meriti. La partita la vince lui nell'intervallo. Mangiati il panettone e strafogati la colomba. 6,5


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Che fatica per spezzare le redini al Frosisone dei fratelli Ciofani. Mamma mia!!!


----------



## zlatan (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ragazzi non mi illudo, ma non sto neanche qui a disquisire su come e perchè abbiamo vinto. E' che semplicemente siamo troppo distanti persino dalla E.L., e questo x colpa dei 4 punti buttati nel cesso contro Verona e Carpi. Servirebbero 4 vittorie di fila per tornare in corsa, ma visto che incontreremo Bologna Roma Fiorentina Empoli e quelli là, è impossibile. Per cui viviamo alla giornata.
Questi i miei voti
Donnarumma 6 (Bene tra i pali molto male con i piedi, da infarto ogni partita)
Abate 6,5 (Per il gol e per l'entusiasmo dopo il gol, ma spinge ancora poco e dietro non è sicuro)
Alex 6 (non mi dà mai sicurezza il gol era impossibile non farlo)
Romagnoli 5,5 (passo indietro rispetto alle ultime, ma avrebbe bisogno di un leader di fianco per crescere)
De Sciglio 5 (Ormai non ho più parole)
Montolivo 5,5 (Credo sia il giocatore che meno sopporto nella storia del Milan, ma ha fatto partite peggiori
Bertolacci 6 (piccolo passo indietro rispetto alle ultime, ma è un giocatore su cui puntare assolutamente nel futuro)
Honda 6,5 (Assolutamente meglio di Cerci, anche se ci vuole poco, ieri comunque discreto)
Jack 7,5 (L'unico che si prende responsabiltà, la palla da lui non scotta mai, e inventa sempre qualcosa di utile. Da Clonare)
Bacca 6,5 (Fa poco perchè lui è quel tipo di giocatore, ma ha timbrato e non si puo' dare meno)
Niang 5 (Ieri male, io insisto che preferirei Luiz Adriano, ma capisco che dopo le ultime prestazioni, è difficile lasciare fuori il francese)
Pioli 6,5 (per l'assist)
Luiz s.v.


----------

